# Tude's Birthday



## Kal (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi my fellow travelers tomorrow is @Tude 's birthday let's wish this very Awesome woman a Happy Birthday.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jul 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday @Tude


----------



## Dmac (Jul 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday @Tude!


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Tude!


----------



## mightyb (Jul 14, 2016)

happy birthday


----------



## MarsOrScars (Jul 14, 2016)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, You are one of the most amazing people I've had the pleasure meeting on this site, everything you do for people is incredibly self-less and appreciated.

Thank you for being here.


----------



## Kal (Jul 14, 2016)

Happy Birthday @Tude and many more you truely are an amazing person and I am glad I met you.


----------



## Koala (Jul 15, 2016)

Happy birthday @Tude !!!!!


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Jul 15, 2016)

Happy birthday, @Tude! You're awesome and your dedication to helping travelers out is greatly appreciated. Hope to see you at the Jambo!


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Jul 15, 2016)

Happy birthday, @Tude ! We have never met but I love reading your advice and posts on this site


----------



## Anagor (Jul 15, 2016)

Happy Birthday from Germany @Tude


----------



## Brother X (Jul 15, 2016)

Happy solar return and many more.


----------



## Tude (Jul 15, 2016)

Wow  Thanks all!


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Jul 15, 2016)

Happy birthday Tude!!!
Never really talked to you, but never underestimate the impact of your involvment in this site and the community! It's really appreciated! 

Hope you have the most wonderful day!


----------



## kokomojoe (Jul 15, 2016)

Happy Birthday Tude, hope it's a great one


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Jul 15, 2016)

From one cancer to another happy birthday Tude!


----------



## Haystack (Jul 16, 2016)

Happy Birthday Tude!


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Aug 6, 2016)

Hope you had a good birthday Tude. Thanks for sending jimmy and i those rocks in Taos a long time back and your ceaseless commitment toward helping travelers.


----------

